# Info on snowbird



## hoglie (Oct 14, 2015)

I picked up a yard-man snowbird blower,and don't seem to be able to find a model number.I would like to find a manual for it,but that is not going to happen without the number.When I brought it home everything worked but now the drive wheels are not working. I added some pics. to see if t helps some.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Hoglie,
welcome to the group! 

Snowbirds are relatively obscure, and not much is known about them..
I started a webpage about them a few years ago:

Snowbird Snowblowers

Yours is what I call a "generation 3" snowbird..(however those "generations 1, 2 and 3 are totally made up by me!  and not official in any way)

your machine was made by MTD sometime between 1975 and probably 1983 at the latest..this was back when MTD was still building robust quality machines..(MTD's from the 1990's to today dont enjoy a great reputation) but yours is an earlier model, and the older MTD's are generally considered fine machines..

I dont have much data on the newest Snowbirds..but I will take a look through the limited owners manuals I have, and see if anything seems to match your machine..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It looks like your snowblower still has its data tag!  in your third photo, the photo of the rear of the machine, there is a tag visible above the left wheel..a black data tag with silver letters..what are the letters/numbers on that tag?

scot


----------



## hoglie (Oct 14, 2015)

*info on snowbird*

as best as I can see The top one says model 319435595 and the other says serial 49225.They are a little hard to see but I think these are right.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

hoglie said:


> as best as I can see The top one says model 319435595 and the other says serial 49225.They are a little hard to see but I think these are right.


hmmm..well, sorry hoglie, but you have a discovered a new snowbird model that is completely unknown to this forum, and unknown to the entire internet! 

I searched (google) for:
mtd snowblower 319435595 (nothing)
mtd snowblower 31943559 (nothing)
mtd snowblower 3194355 (nothing)
mtd snowblower 319435 - starting to get some hits..but nothing that makes sense..


going down to: mtd snowblower 319, we start to get a lot of data:

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...v=2&ie=UTF-8#safe=strict&q=mtd+snowblower+319

So there is a "319-series" of MTD snowblowers..of which yours is a member..but its probably a big series..but there are some parts diagrams there that might be similar to your machine. there is a reference to 1989, but I doubt your snowblower is from the late 80's..its probably from the early 80's..

sorry, but thats the best I can do so far..you found a really obscure one! 

Next step: look for numbers on the engine..Briggs usually has a date code, that should tell us the model year..that can be an important piece of data to help narrow down the search for manuals..

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

hoglie said:


> as best as I can see The top one says model 319435595 and the other says serial 49225.They are a little hard to see but I think these are right.


Have you popped the cover off yet to have a look?
The cover under the handlebars?
The one with the round looking decal or whatever it is.
*What is that anyway?*
Take off the cover and have a look, post some pictures of the inside.
Maybe someone will see something.


I am not familiar with your machine 
What exactly does it do when you try to make it move? 
Make noises? Anything turning? (the axle turning but not the wheel?)
Does it have any sheer pin on the wheels?
The shift lever is hooked up right?
Have you looked at the belt if it has one? Must have a belt?
It maybe the friction wheel or the friction plate? Have you greased anything yet? If you got a lot of grease on your friction plate that could be the problem. Friction plates need to be clean to work.

Explain the problem in a little more detail.


All you might need is an adjustment.
One more question what is your level of expertise, on blowers in general or in general mechanical knowledge?

I forgot.......Welcome to the site.:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## RoxanneAlves (Mar 22, 2017)

​Thanks for the information.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

That's a strange one, I didn't know Snowbird put their name on a single stage unit.


----------

